# Small Boat Selection



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I have heard many ideas on what kind of small boat a fisherman should get. The small boat I want should be able to get me into skinny water (around Janes Island, Smith Island etc) and of course be able to get me from Crisfield out to Smith Island. It would be great if it can take 3-4 people comfortably.

I want low maintenance, a boat that won't beat up its riders too bad in 2' chop. I have heard carolina skiffs are great but I thought they were mainly flat bottom boats.

I like the tracker boats at Bass Pro Shop .. they seem to have lots of nice compartments geared toward the fisherman.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## skiffisher (Apr 10, 2005)

*skiffs*

As a skiff owner and having friends that have larger skiffs, even the semi-v, there are 2 words that describe them well, WET&BUMPY they are definatly calm water boats.
If you have the money you cant go wrong with a Boston Whaler. I have been out in some nasty stuff in a 17 foot whaler and they are very floaty and dry, also the 13 ft, I am surprised at what is comfortable in those boats.
MATT


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Yea, Whaler if you got the mullah but I see Mako has a very reasonable 17'er. You need a v hull period and if you like to have some comfort (for your better half etc) in chop, it should be fiberglass. There are other materials than fiberglass out there today and i'm sure the owners will chime in with their advise.


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*I fished with a guide named Kevin Josenhans...*

who was/is the head ranger at Janes Island State Park, and he uses a Parker. Quite comfy and we were able to get into the skinny water cuts and sloughs at Janes Island and Smith Island quite easily. It also allowed us to get out to the eastern edge of the shipping channel at the middle grounds where we were able to get lots of weakies and croakers jigging 2 oz crippled herrings in 60 feet of water.

Good luck in your quest


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

How you managed to jig 2oz in 60' of water is beyond me (thats another topic =) I was using 4oz in 45' and still could not keep it straight down!

Anyway I have in the past looked into Parker. I also know that Capt Matt Tawes out of Crisfield ( a master at skinny water fishing ) is using a 21' parker. I guess I was trying to keep my costs down a bit. I would be going used more than likely anyway and when I last looked not too many people were selling there old Parkers. Anyone else ?? I would love to hear from Catman on this one too! 

Parkers do make a 17' and I think that is the size I am looking at but a 21 would give me a chance to go out into the bay like you mentioned.


----------



## mdram (Jul 18, 2005)

you can try privateer, they are similar to parkers, but a little less expensive. i have a friend with a 21, its a sweet boat.


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

there was a great post where we tallked about the same question- i just looked threw the last 5 pages and cant find it ? anyoe remember what the title of that thread was ? anyway my old boat would go in 2 feet of water no problem or anywhere in the bay and i went offshore to the lite tower 15 miles out to sea from rudee inlet last year a 100 times !! great gas milage and seats 6 people - awesome boat. 18ft Triumph 

wheres that old thread marvin ? 
i miss the heck out of that boat !!


----------



## Oyster (Jun 28, 2000)

mdram said:


> you can try privateer, they are similar to parkers, but a little less expensive. i have a friend with a 21, its a sweet boat.


Mdram mentioned the right brand but the wrong model. The real skinny water Privateer is the 2002 Roamer Skiff. It has a mere 1200 lb. dry hull weight with only a 7” draft, yet enough forefoot to cut a moderate 2-3 ft. chop comfortably. The parkers are similar in design yet considerably heavier and therefore sit deeper in the water as well as being more expensive. The Carolina Skiffs will kill your kidneys and beat your teeth out. Also, don’t overpower the 2002 with too big of a motor. With around 90-115 hp, you will keep the rig light, less expensive, extend range and still have plenty of speed. When pushing up onto a shallow flat with this rig and the motor tilted up in shallow water drive, by the time you can’t run any farther you can hop out and walk the boat without getting your knees wet. These are well made boats that have a very good reputation and used by many folks who are on the water every day making a living. 


http://www.privateerboats.com/2002.htm


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Just about any boat suitable for fishing the skinny waters around Smith Island are going to beat the hell out of you in a 2' chop. The only boat I know of that handles skinny water as well as a rough chop is the 23' World Cat.








You can sneak her into water as shallow as 12".


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Wow ... the way cats look I thought they drew a whole lot more water than that! They are expensive though.

Cat whats your opinion/experience on the boats mentioned earlier (Whaler and Privateer) ?

I have often heard great things about the whaler in regards to quality but not about handling 2' chop and privateer is new to me.

thanks


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

One thing to remember when considering a boat for the bay is that the distance between rollers/swells/waves averages 10'. Consequently you want a boat that will span 2 sets so you won't be burying the bow in a swell or getting in trouble with a following sea. The smallest ideal size boat length is 22'. There aren't many shallow draft (12" or less) boats that are 22'. That being said I can't really comment on the Privateer since I've never been on one but I have fished out of a couple of Whalers. The smaller Whaler Montauks are great skinny water boats as they only draw 9" but with a max length of only 15' they come up short for everyday bay use. I've also fished out of a 22' Whaler Dauntless. This one only draws 12" so she's good for shallow water and a 2 to 3 ft. bay chop. You'll still get wet in the chop but she's safe. Right now I'm looking to buy a 2nd boat for crabbing and skinny water fishing plus being able to trailer. I sort have got my sights set on a 23' DLX carolina Skiff. I'll keep my 25' Pro Line WA for whatever the bay wants to throw at me.








Hope I've answered some of your questions.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks Cat, I have heard similar logic about the bay swells. I have a 29' Chris Craft and she does pretty well (better than my passengers) in the 2-3' chop. I am trying to determine if we will keep the big boat or downsize to a smaller one (trailerable) or try and stick it out with the big one and pick up a small boat for skinny water. I know if I give up the bigger boat I limit myslef on when I can go out to Deal Island / Puppy Hole and I'll be stuck in the back rivers ... but on the bright side it is trailerable so I could go down to Chincoteague and get me some of dem flounda!

Why are you chooisng a 23' skiff as opposed to a smaller one? Are you going to get a semi V hull?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

The 23' skiff will give me plenty of room for my 30 crabs traps and a few bu. baskets plus another person or two. It will also give me enough space in the bow for a trolling motor and a couple of batteries. I just hate being crowded on a boat. I going with the flat bottom so I can get into shallow water for sight fishing. I'm hoping to be in a position by late summer to buy it. I just dropped $17K to repower my Pro Line with an Evinrude 250 E-Tec motor. That includes installation with some new gauges, new throttle, and a new Racor 10 micron filter/separator system. My wife has been really good about my spending so I don't want to push my luck this soon. Good luck with whatever you decide to do. Hope you'll be able to keep your 29'er.


----------

